# Stay away, piece of crap - Wotofo Profile PS Dual Mesh RDA



## vapeandacrepe (12/11/22)

I want to punch something I'm so irritated. What a piece of crap. 

I put 2 new mesh coils in, now I'm getting constant "Atomizer fault". Tried the 2 old coils and same thing. Sat here for 1h30 trying to get any sign of life, nothing.
The head of the little screw holding the 2 coils in at the top gets absolutely shredded in 2 seconds from a screwdriver. These screws must be made of plastic. The second one warped as well very quickly. Now the coils are stuck in the top.
Loved this RDA and mesh with the first coil once I got it working, but nah, life's too short for this kak.
Don't go for this one...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/11/22)

Sorry to hear @vapeandacrepe 
thanks for sharing your experiences though, might help others

Reactions: Like 1


----------

